
C Is Manly, Python Is for N00bs:How False Stereotypes Turn into Technical Truths - eternalban
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5314
======
plugnburn
I started with C (and got pretty good at writing some cryptography in it),
then studied Perl (a bit), then Python (2.6 to 2.7), then PHP (5.4 to 5.6) and
now I'm totally into JavaScript and CoffeeScript.

Am I a n00b?

Just don't pay any attention to some pseudo-elitist old farts that try to tell
you what's Ъ (true) and what's !Ъ (false). Do the things you, not others,
consider awesome in the first place. Don't catch along with the progress, move
the progress yourself.

And you'll just watch and laugh how others will try to build an app in 2
months in "manly" C that you can build in a week in "unmanly" Python or
CoffeeScript.

Not everyone must target microcontrollers, cryptography or system kernels
these days. In other fields, C appears as a pretty inefficient approach. Even
console, let alone GUI, text editors are built in Node.js now - see Slap and
Atom for an example. Are Slap or Atom developers n00bs? I don't think so.

